# Passing The Time During A Bad Flare



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hello Gang!I was just thinking this might be a handy topic to discuss. I am currently in a bad ME flare, and am forced to spend a lot of my time in bed.What do you do when you're in a bad flare, and stuck in bed for days or weeks at a time?Some of the things I do are watch TV (I'll put in movies, or my Seinfeld DVDs), play computer games, surf the net, pick around on my guitar...That's all I can think of right now. So, what do you do?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Ok, I guess maybe a better question here would beoes anyone else here ever have an ME flare so bad they are stuck in bed for days or weeks, or longer?lol


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have never been consistently had to be in bed. Although I've been diagnosed with CFS, and spend A LOT of time in bed, I haven't yet experienced such a flare that would put me down for days, like you're describing.But when I'm having an incredibly painful fibro flare, I usually sit with my doggie in the bed and watch old movies. Trying to read has really gone the way of so many other things. But I should try to start that up again, too. You know, you just do what you can to get your mind off the pain! I have muscular-skeletal problems, so playing video games is out of the question for me. Hope that helped answer some of your question...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome minniewinnie


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

